
Ask HN: Looking for feedback on our first animated explainer video! - CaterinaRutter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvNtfOw_xeQ
======
bruceb
Focus more on Zeroqode's templates and less on bubble. You are throwing a lot
of things at people in a short amount of time.

Get them to check out Zeroqode first, then let them learn you are powered by
bubble when they visit your site.

------
startupflix
Beautiful. Just a thing, the background music sounds too louder than the
voice.

